# "Hacker-Paragraf": iX-Chefredakteur zeigt sich selbst an



## Newsfeed (19 Dezember 2008)

Grund ist eine Toolsammlung auf der Heft-DVD des iX Special "Sicher im Netz", mit dem man Schwachstellen in der IT-Infrastruktur aufzeigen, aber auch ausnutzen kann. Damit verstößt die Toolsammlung gegen den Hacker-Paragrafen 203c StGB.

Weiterlesen...


----------

